# HELP!-vanette



## veredmomo (Mar 20, 2004)

i'd really appreciate if anybody could help me find the service/workshop manual for nissan vanette 1994 model,1952cc diesel engine - BGC220 VANETTE 2L.
Thanks!


----------

